# Laptop/Netbook with good battery backup



## jargon (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I require a netbook/laptop having good battery backup. 

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
Rs. 18000 if Netbook
Rs. 26000 if Laptop

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen

*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
b. Dislike: HCL

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Usual - Internet, Excel, Word, Tally, 
Often - Movies, Music, etc.
Occasional - Games (Nothing Hardcore), Photoshop, etc..

*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Screen resolution(s): Any
Type: Preferably Matte

*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
1. Should I opt for Windows 7 Starter (and its limitations) or Go for DOS (No or Free OS) and install Windows XP, might have some spare licenses. Due to nature of my work, I compulsorily require Windows OS, I can manage with XP.
*2. It must have good battery backup, as I intend to work on it on-the-go and might not be able to connect to a power source for sometime. Atleast 6-7 hours in practical use.*
3. Hardware Expectation:
HDD – atleast 250gb
RAM – DDR3 atleast 1gb
Bluetooth
Wi-Fi
Webcam
USB 2.0 ports (USB 3 is possible)
4. As I have lost track of technology in past few years, so I am not sure which processor should be the best in my budget, hence please suggest.

Models in mind:
HP Mini 10 inch Netbook with Genuine Windows . Buy Best HP Mini 10 inch Netbook with Genuine Windows at Lowest Price Online
Asus R051CX (Intel Pentium Dual Core - 1GB - 320 GB - 10'') Laptop . Buy Best Asus R051CX (Intel Pentium Dual Core - 1GB - 320 GB - 10'') Laptop at Lowest Price Online


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

6-7hr is very hard from a full size notebook and netbooks are way too small for proper typing and forget games.

Go for Asus X44H. It packs 2nd gen i3 with 2GB ram and should offer close to 5hr battery. Else look for Samsung laptops powered by AMD A4. It is slower than i3 but will offer even more backup and better game performance.

avoid HP as it packs smaller battery hence less backup.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

if you have budget of 26k then go for laptop, 

Asus X54C-SX261D / 2nd Generation Core i3 / 2 GB / 500 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
*OR*

Asus X54C-SX261D LAPTOP,15.6",Core i3 2nd Gen,2GB,500GB HDD,BLACK, DOS,USB 3.0 | eBay 

*OR*

Dell Insprion N4050 Core i3 Notebook 2nd Generation, 6GB RAM, 500GB HDD Laptop | eBay

*OR*

Compaq Presario CQ43 - 416TX Core I3 , 500 gb HDD, 4GB RAM, Radeon Graphics | eBay

*in above all laptops suggested, i think the COMPAQ laptop has dedicated 512MB graphic card, not sure but i guess*



*but don't know how are COMPAQ laptops are *


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

X54C is a good option, if you want a 14" then at same cost and specs you can get X44 too.


----------



## jargon (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for replying and suggesting...

I'll clear myself, I primarily need something having good battery backup for internet usage.. and Word/Excel/Tally usage.. Then, if I have time and feel bored, might watch some movie or listen to songs.. 

I don't recall playing a game last, was just wondering if it could fit somewhere, if it makes me more demanding guess I can remove it from my requirements.

I have got a desktop already, so it is not like this will my sole mate, just a companion for long trips and backup in case of power cuts/desktop crashes.

So my priority is battery backup. Portability might be a concern, as it would be nice if I am able to work on Bus/Train/Car etc. on the rush...

@Sam: Thanks for the suggestions, as per some reviews asus x44h offers ~3hours backup only.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

Go for X44, it will give you a backup of around 3.5hrs(upto 4hrs too in light usage) and costs around 23-23.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

jargon said:


> So my priority is battery backup. Portability might be a concern, as it would be nice if I am able to work on Bus/Train/Car etc. on the rush...



If you want battery backup but ok with small screen, go for netbooks. Check the ones powered by AMD E350/450 at 11". Only those can offer 5-6hr battery and will run Windows7 without any sort of slowdown or lag.

Else check a discontinued model by Asus: Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D. This is the only known laptop that offer 5hr under light use (not idle). Cost 26-27k and weights less than 2.5kg.



jargon said:


> @Sam: Thanks for the suggestions, as per some reviews asus x44h offers ~3hours backup only.



under load other than netbooks & maybe ultrabooks, most laptop won't offer more than 3hr battery life. Even if you are doing web browsing the battery life will be around 4hr. There are very few laptops that offer more battery and also you can get more battery by going for a 9cell battery but that will add cost & weight.

also don't think that 14" will offer more backup. Usually cause 14" have smaller chassis the battery maybe labelled as 6cell but its total capacity will be lower. I suggested 14" cause you wanted something portable and small.


----------



## jargon (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks again for your replies.

As battery backup is a major concern for me I guess I'll stick to Netbooks only, for 10-12". If I can get 5hours+ backup it would be preferred.

Could you please suggest some models having good backup and can play 1080p videos without lags? If 1080p is too much asking, then at least 720p?

Also, should I go for DOS and install XP using my unused license or go for Windows 7 Starter pre-installed system?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

Then grab any AMD E450 based netbook. Those can play 1080p video and still offer descent battery life.

Asus U32U-RX012D. This one has a 8cell battery so battery backup should be over 7hrs easily.


----------



## jargon (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Sam, thanks for that model name... pretty nice and pretty much suits my requirement.. unfortunately none of the dealers here got that model.. the online sites won't ship to my place... 

What would be your comments regarding this model?

Asus X53U-SX181D laptop - Mocha Brown/Brazos Dual Core /2GB/320 GB /DOS/15.6"/ | eBay


----------

